# Bug wrangler helps with catching and feeding



## nantid (Mar 4, 2012)

I just wanted to share my method for catching wild insects as well as removing feeders from container to cage. I have this great child's toy called a bug wrangler. It uses 4AA batteries and it sucks up feeders really well. The opening is the perfect size to stick in the hole of my habitats. I store my feeders in containers with foam plugs so I can just stick my bug gun in the hole and suck some out for easy transfer. It has 3 sections, one section has a flip up magnifier and a screen on the other end. One section is about a 6 inch funnel and you can use a foam stopper(not supplied with it) to plug the hole. I find this comes in handy when I'm out catching wild insects. There really is so much you can do with this thing. I've been using it for years and never saw anyone mention it so I just thought I'd share. Oh and another thing, when your neighbors see you out running around the yard with it , it will convince them you are nuts and they should keep their distance. With my neighbors this is a GOOD thing. 

Sorry for puny picture but MF kept making me resize, I had more views but wasn't worth the effort.


----------



## Bryce08 (Mar 4, 2012)

it works for small things, but is hard to get anything of decent size, but does work well for smaller things.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 4, 2012)

Do you think they sell this at target or toys R us?


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 4, 2012)

I just saw something similar at Michaels for cleaning up beads. I had it in my hands, but I put it back. I was there for jewelry tools. Gotta keep focused, as I only had one coupon.  :lol:


----------



## nantid (Mar 4, 2012)

I think I got it online probably Walmart or Target. Backyard Safari is the brand name.


----------



## agent A (Mar 4, 2012)

I used to have one of those!!! Only good for food u would feed to L1 nymphs though


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 4, 2012)

HAHA, GOTTA KEEP FOCUSED, U KILL ME!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 4, 2012)

Entomologists call them pooters, but I like the battery operated part.


----------



## Precarious (Mar 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTy3KtWxk7I


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 4, 2012)

"Sneak up on bugs and suck 'em up!" :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Mar 5, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> "Sneak up on bugs and suck 'em up!" :lol:


Personally, I just use a straw.


----------



## nantid (Mar 5, 2012)

How did you get the large photo on there? They kept making me shrink mine til there was haedly anything left?


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 5, 2012)

I think Walgreens sell them too.


----------



## Psychobunny (Mar 5, 2012)

Pooters are pretty easy to make.

Just need a plastic jar with air tight lid, 2 hoses with a filter on the end of

the tube you suck on, drill 2 holes in the lid, poke the tubes through, seal

around the tubes with epoxy, and your done!!

They are like little lung powered vacuum cleaners  

Maybe Google "how to make a pooter"


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 5, 2012)

Every time I see pooters, I think poopers.


----------



## Psychobunny (Mar 7, 2012)

LOL!! yeah, it is a pretty silly word  

I bet you could get slapped asking someone if they had a "pooter"!! LOL


----------



## Psychobunny (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 7, 2012)

I will feed them, I will breed them, I will pay for fake one, and fake ooths, I will pay for things ship that die, I will wipe their little butts and hand feed them, I will take them out for a romp, but I won't suck them up!!!!!!!


----------



## Psychobunny (Mar 8, 2012)

LOL!! I only use my pooter for feeders, flys and such, and to vacuum up dead bugs.

I would NEVER use it for a mantis nymph!!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey psychobunny, is the smiley-face your trademark? I noticed it on the cup you sent me.


----------



## Psychobunny (Mar 8, 2012)

LOL!! yep! I stick them everywhere!!

Hey, I'm a child of the hippy 60's, what can I say!!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 8, 2012)

"A Pooter (sometimes, usually by Americans, referred to as an aspirator or aspirator gun) is a device used in the collection of insects, crustaceans or other small, fragile organisms, usually for scientific purposes.

Such devices are most commonly used by entomologists for field and lab work. One of the most common designs consists of a small resealable jar or vial, the lid or stopper of which is penetrated by two tubes. On the inner end of one tube, fine mesh or another type of filter is attached, and this tube leads to the user's mouth (usually connected by a long, flexible piece of tubing). The end of the second tube projects into the collecting chamber, and its far end can then be placed over an insect or other small organism; the user sucks on the first tube, and the insect is drawn into the collecting chamber through the other.

The other common design (the more traditional "pooter") consists of a length of flexible tubing, of which one end is held in the mouth, and the other end which holds the tip. The tip is usually a glass or plastic pipette inserted into the plastic tubing, with a piece of gauze as a filter at the inner end to prevent accidental ingestion. Small insects (e.g., Drosophila) may be gently collected and held against the filter by steady inhalation, and transferred into a container by then blowing the insect(s) out. *A skilled lab worker, for instance, may be able to sequentially inhale and then transfer a pooter-full of Drosophila flies singly into vials, thus facilitating rapid setup of fly experiments with a minimum of pain caused to the researcher, or the researched.* Larger, motor-powered variants of this design exist (typically, a leaf blower working in reverse), where the insects are sucked into a mesh collecting bag in a long plastic tube, and held there by the powerful suction."


----------



## Chivalry (Mar 8, 2012)

Went to visit our horses the other day and my hubby was running around grabbing grasshopper nymphs to stick in a horse feed bucket and feed to the crew at home. We are crayzeeee!


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 8, 2012)

Free food. Grab it while you can.


----------

